# If Gasol was to be traded, What are the Grizzlies looking for in return?



## WildByNature

Currently, with the #1 Overall pick in the 2007 NBA Draft. The Grizzlies have a few options if they are looking to rebuild using this and other future pick s to return to the playoffs. Whats your call if you traded Pau Gasol?


----------



## GNG

WildByNature said:


> Currently, with the #1 Overall pick in the 2007 NBA Draft. The Grizzlies have a few options if they are looking to rebuild using this and other future pick s to return to the playoffs. Whats your call if you traded Pau Gasol?


Wouldn't trade him at least until the season's over, if at all.

If you trade Pau, you're trading him for worse players (or getting worse players in free agency), so I don't see where the strategy really comes into play.

If we traded him on draft night for Oden, then yeah. Otherwise, just get some good players around him for the first time in six years.


----------



## MemphisX

I have to disagree Rawse.

Are you not seeing him on the court? 

Unmotivated, soft, and lazy. Doing nothing but propping up his offensive numbers.

Maybe you think he is excused from playing hard because he doesn't think his team is good enough for him to perform but to me he is the main reason that the team does not compete like it was before his prissy *** came back. He is a border line All Star who had his head blown up due to the World Championships (that his team won without him). He does not want to play in Memphis and is not good enough IMO to coddle. He has yet to score a tough basket in his career. The ultimate 3 quarter horse. When the defensive pressure picks up, Pau disappears.

Good riddance......


----------



## piri

MemphisX said:


> I have to disagree Rawse.
> 
> Are you not seeing him on the court?
> 
> Unmotivated, soft, and lazy. Doing nothing but propping up his offensive numbers.
> 
> Maybe you think he is excused from playing hard because he doesn't think his team is good enough for him to perform but to me he is the main reason that the team does not compete like it was before his prissy *** came back. He is a border line All Star who had his head blown up due to the World Championships (that his team won without him). He does not want to play in Memphis and is not good enough IMO to coddle. He has yet to score a tough basket in his career. The ultimate 3 quarter horse. When the defensive pressure picks up, Pau disappears.
> 
> Good riddance......


I see him on the court, and it's true, he is soft and lazy, but this guy has not made a preseason, and he is not at the same physical level that his team-mates. And when in previous season the team was competitive he plays very hard. IMO if memphis put around him players who could made the team compete he will be pleased to stay in memphis. He only want to win, he is a true winner who can stand in a team with the worst record on NBA.

About the world championships, greece wasn't, by far the best team that Sapin defeated. We win over Germany with nowitzky, over Lythuania, over Argentina, over Serbia. All this teams could beat easily greece. The matter tha the USA group (that was not a team) were not capable to beat a team in which the better player is a guy who nobody wants in NBA, doesn't means that greece is a good team.

Build a good team around him and he will be an all star player for years. If you don't want to spend money creating a good team, then trade him for draft picks and cheap contracts, in order to save money.


----------



## GNG

MemphisX said:


> I have to disagree Rawse.
> 
> Are you not seeing him on the court?
> 
> Unmotivated, soft, and lazy. Doing nothing but propping up his offensive numbers.
> 
> Maybe you think he is excused from playing hard because he doesn't think his team is good enough for him to perform but to me he is the main reason that the team does not compete like it was before his prissy *** came back. He is a border line All Star who had his head blown up due to the World Championships (that his team won without him). He does not want to play in Memphis and is not good enough IMO to coddle. He has yet to score a tough basket in his career. The ultimate 3 quarter horse. When the defensive pressure picks up, Pau disappears.
> 
> Good riddance......


I think we're in the same or at least similar boats regarding his attitude and the "When the going gets tough..." thing. I'm just not yet at the point where I want to cut bait on him. Long story short, we don't get top dollar on him if we trade him now. I'd rather have Pau Gasol play hard for three quarters a night than one or two worse players playing hard (maybe) for four quarters. Being honest with myself, I don't see us making major moves in free agency, so cap space is virtually worthless. Even if Jerry West had room to do something major, he'd either get cold feet or he'd F it up as per usual. Or he'd sign Brian Cardinal's little brother to a five-year, $30M deal.

Pau's a darn good basketball player, and there's just not many guys in the league with his skill set. I'd rather wait and see what draft pick we wind up with first. A guy like Greg Oden is the perfect complement for a guy like Pau Gasol. Kevin Durant is going to be a borderline All-Star in his first season - no matter the conference. A Pau Gasol team with Greg Oden results in a much, much better Pau Gasol. A Pau Gasol team with Kevin Durant and Rudy Gay, let alone Lowry and Miller, presents a huge matchup problem for the opponent. I like the idea of having the other team having to figure _us_ out for a change instead of the other way around.

My stance is that by trading Pau, we get back a lesser talent, who doesn't create nearly as interesting potential starting lineups next season. Pau does need to cinch up his sack until that happens though, no doubt.


----------



## crazyfan

Cap space?

Grizz have a good chance at Oden/Durant and with young guys like Gay and Lowry in the team, trading Pau for some picks/cap space or a couple of promising young players might be a good thing.


----------



## melo4life

he could go to denver, then it would be an awesome lineup

PG-Iverson
SG-Jr Smith
SF-Carmelo
PF-Gasol
C-Camby

:lol:


----------



## Ruff Draft

To Golden State for JRich & filler isn't that bad is it?


----------



## MemphisX

XMATTHEWX said:


> To Golden State for JRich & filler isn't that bad is it?


If that filler is Ellis and your 2007 1st rounder , then no it isn't bad at all.


----------



## GNG

melo4life said:


> he could go to denver, then it would be an awesome lineup
> 
> PG-Iverson
> SG-Jr Smith
> SF-Carmelo
> PF-Gasol
> C-Camby
> 
> :lol:


Yeah, I guess if we traded Gasol for Kenyon Martin... :|


----------



## rwj333

Rawse said:


> I think we're in the same or at least similar boats regarding his attitude and the "When the going gets tough..." thing. I'm just not yet at the point where I want to cut bait on him. Long story short, we don't get top dollar on him if we trade him now. I'd rather have Pau Gasol play hard for three quarters a night than one or two worse players playing hard (maybe) for four quarters. Being honest with myself, I don't see us making major moves in free agency, so cap space is virtually worthless. Even if Jerry West had room to do something major, he'd either get cold feet or he'd F it up as per usual. Or he'd sign Brian Cardinal's little brother to a five-year, $30M deal.
> 
> Pau's a darn good basketball player, and there's just not many guys in the league with his skill set. I'd rather wait and see what draft pick we wind up with first. A guy like Greg Oden is the perfect complement for a guy like Pau Gasol. Kevin Durant is going to be a borderline All-Star in his first season - no matter the conference. A Pau Gasol team with Greg Oden results in a much, much better Pau Gasol. A Pau Gasol team with Kevin Durant and Rudy Gay, let alone Lowry and Miller, presents a huge matchup problem for the opponent. I like the idea of having the other team having to figure _us_ out for a change instead of the other way around.
> 
> My stance is that by trading Pau, we get back a lesser talent, who doesn't create nearly as interesting potential starting lineups next season. Pau does need to cinch up his sack until that happens though, no doubt.


Great post- I agree with your reasoning. 

I think Memphis' situation is similar to Orlando's dilemma a few years back. Orlando had to trade Tracy McGrady because he could opt out, but they would be the best team in the East by far if they had kept McGrady and gotten Howard. In hindsight, it was the wrong move (and a horrible trade, I don't think they've kept a single player from that trade.) 

Memphis doesn't need to trade Gasol because he can't opt out. Gasol can go Vince Carter on you, but if you guys get Oden or Durant in the draft, you would be instantly improved, and all would be forgiven. 

The one caveat is that Gasol is older than what McGrady was and not as good.


----------



## taurus515th

How about Bulls 2007 pick, 2nd round picks, 2008 Pick, P.J. Brown, Chris Duhon, and Michael Sweetney. :lol: To bad we have to include Deng or someone which i dont want to lose.

PG-Kirk Hinrich 6'3
SG-Ben Gordon 6'2
SF-Luol Deng 6'9
PF-Pau Gasol 7'1
C-Ben Wallace 6'7

Having Pau Gasol will make all our guys shooting percentages go up.

Whose team do yall like better?

Kirk Hinrich vs Devin Harris 
Ben Gordon vs Jason Terry
Luol Deng vs Josh Howard 
Pau Gasol vs Dirk Nowitzki
Ben Wallace vs Erick Dampier


----------



## Steez

Just wondering... say you guys are interested in trading with the Lakers... would you want Bynum or Farmar more to go along with your young guys?

A line up that has Bynum, Oden, Gay and Lowry on it can be pretty dangerous .. plus Lakers can offer cap space relief (almost 8 mill)... Combine that with Eddie Jones expiring (15 mill)... thats 23 mill salary cap relief.


----------



## taurus515th

Steez said:


> Just wondering... say you guys are interested in trading with the Lakers... would you want Bynum or Farmar more to go along with your young guys?
> 
> A line up that has Bynum, Oden, Gay and Lowry on it can be pretty dangerous .. plus Lakers can offer cap space relief (almost 8 mill)... Combine that with Eddie Jones expiring (15 mill)... thats 23 mill salary cap relief.


What!!!! if Memphis considers a trade of Bynum for Gasol then they would have to like this one which is better P.J. Brown, *2007 pick*, 2nd round 2007 picks, 2008 pick, Chris Duhon, and Michael Sweetney.


----------



## GNG

taurus515th said:


> What!!!! if Memphis considers a trade of Bynum for Gasol then they would have to like this one which is better P.J. Brown, *2007 pick*, 2nd round 2007 picks, 2008 pick, Chris Duhon, and Michael Sweetney.


Your trade idea sucks.


----------



## taurus515th

Rawse said:


> Your trade idea sucks.


and so does just getting Bynum who doesnt average that much more than Mike Sweetney.

Yea Bynum has a promising future but comeon is Mike Sweetney lost wait and played as much minutes as Bynum he would be averaging the same as him. 

P.J. Brown and Mike Sweetney cap space, Chris Duhon better than Farmar, 2007 pick get a pick from us which means yall have 2 1st round pick in wut is considered one of the best drafts. Next yall get a 2008 pick + 2007 2nd rounders. And then yall are not trading to a team in yall conference. Im not saying Jerry will do this but if yall say mine sucks then trading for Bynum is just the same or even a worst trade.


----------



## cpawfan

Any interest in a deal centered around a Marvin Williams for Gasol swap?


----------



## MemphisX

cpawfan said:


> Any interest in a deal centered around a Marvin Williams for Gasol swap?


If Joe Johnson is filler.


----------



## cpawfan

MemphisX said:


> If Joe Johnson is filler.


Trading Joe Johnson for Gasol is a pointless exercise for both teams.


----------



## Steez

taurus515th said:


> and so does just getting Bynum who doesnt average that much more than Mike Sweetney.
> 
> Yea Bynum has a promising future but comeon is Mike Sweetney lost wait and played as much minutes as Bynum he would be averaging the same as him.
> 
> P.J. Brown and Mike Sweetney cap space, Chris Duhon better than Farmar, 2007 pick get a pick from us which means yall have 2 1st round pick in wut is considered one of the best drafts. Next yall get a 2008 pick + 2007 2nd rounders. And then yall are not trading to a team in yall conference. Im not saying Jerry will do this but if yall say mine sucks then trading for Bynum is just the same or even a worst trade.


IF the Grizz do trade Gasol, its because they want to get younger. Do not even compare Sweetney and Bynum man. Andrew has a much better upside. Duhon is better than Farmar? I take it you havent seen a Lakers game? Bynum is 5 years younger and is playing much better. As for you saying IF Sweetney lost weight, I can say IF Bynum was bulkier and had experience, he will be one of the top players.


----------



## taurus515th

Steez said:


> IF the Grizz do trade Gasol, its because they want to get younger. Do not even compare Sweetney and Bynum man. Andrew has a much better upside. Duhon is better than Farmar? I take it you havent seen a Lakers game? Bynum is 5 years younger and is playing much better. As for you saying IF Sweetney lost weight, I can say IF Bynum was bulkier and had experience, he will be one of the top players.


I never did compare Sweetney to him but saying if he bulked up and had more experience is a risk wut if he doesnt which is just a risk as taking Mike Sweetney who if loses wieght will also be much better? another thing is y would Memphis trade Gasol to any western conference team? This is another thing that make my Chicago trade better. If this happens Memphis would have no chance of making the playoffs until the next 5 years from now. 

Thats why im saying P.J. Brown, Mike Sweetney, Chris Duhon, and our 2007 pick, 2 2nd round 2007 picks. 1 2008 2nd round pick, 2 2009 second round picks and Paxson could trade our 2008 pick we wont need it.

I looks bad on paper but...

-They now have money to get more free agents 
-They will have over 10+ picks for the next 3 drafts (5 first round picks)
-They have a young point guard thats teams wanted from us (including the Lakers at one time) and that they need one.

With any trades they do for players the highest they would go is the 8th seed since most likely next year will be Dallas, Lakers, Spurs, Phoenix, or Rockets at 1st seed an get eliminated.


----------



## Karolis

What about Gasol, Chuky Atkins and Stromile Swift and 2008 1st rounder for Baron Davis, Michael Pietrus?? That would be cool??? What u think?


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

Kirk Hinrich, Deng, + PJ Browns expiring as principals from Chicago

Pau + filler back to the Bulls

Its a reasonable start of a conversation

Kirk is going to have an awesome career and is still very young, Lu is averaging 18/7 this season and is on the edge of allstar consideration.
2 really good young players for a near star... additional picks and bodies to be added as needed.

Both teams get real value in return.


----------



## JoeOtter15

VC anybody?


----------



## MikeDC

More specifically, what would you prefer from the Bulls?
Deng or Gordon?
Hinrich?
Nocioni?
Taking a bad contract (Cardinal, Stoudamire?)
Expiring contracts?


----------



## GNG

MikeDC said:


> More specifically, what would you prefer from the Bulls?
> Deng or Gordon?


A must. Getting back one of the two is not negotiable. Along with the Knicks' pick.



> Hinrich?


At $11M next season, I don't want him.



> Nocioni?


No interest at all. Will be overpaid next season.



> Taking a bad contract (Cardinal, Stoudamire?)


Priority No. 2, IMO, though an expiring contract like PJ Brown will be necessary to match Gasol's salary.



> Expiring contracts?


Not totally necessary, but if a deal was done, we'd probably wind up with PJ Brown or Sweets.


----------



## The Krakken

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Kirk Hinrich, Deng, + PJ Browns expiring as principals from Chicago
> 
> Pau + filler back to the Bulls
> 
> Its a reasonable start of a conversation
> 
> Kirk is going to have an awesome career and is still very young, Lu is averaging 18/7 this season and is on the edge of allstar consideration.
> 2 really good young players for a near star... additional picks and bodies to be added as needed.
> 
> Both teams get real value in return.


I'd almost do that deal. I'm not sure Pau is worth that much though....


----------



## MemphisX

I would prefer Thabo to Hinrich.

However, seems like Paxson is unwilling to trade Deng, Gordon, or Hinrich for Gasol.


Good luck with that....moving on.


----------



## piri

And what about trading Cardnial for Mohamed?

Detroit wants to trade a Center and they tall MacDyess that he will stay. We need a C, so we send them a bad contract in exchange of a bad contract. We could get a C, and they takes cardinal's shorther contract.


----------



## MikeDC

I think if Deng and Thabo won't get it done it won't get done.


----------



## Cager

crazyfan said:


> Cap space?
> 
> Grizz have a good chance at Oden/Durant and with young guys like Gay and Lowry in the team, trading Pau for some picks/cap space or a couple of promising young players might be a good thing.



I think that is exactly why Memphis should not trade Gasol. They have a great shot at getting a stud in the draft. You can always add some veteran role players to complement what you have. Pau is only 26 years old.


----------



## MikeDC

The most I can see is that we'd give up
* Deng and Thabo or pick
* Noc, Thabo and pick
* Thomas and Thabo or pick

I can see us perhaps taking back Cardinal or Stoudamire but I'm not sure about it. If we take back one of those guys, especially Cardinal, there's small chance we re-sign Noc, so we've got another hole to fill.

Anything more than those deals and I really don't see how it makes sense for us because we're giving up so many assets that it'd be hard for us to make it up in the long-run.

I don't think any of those deals except the first one makes sense for Memphis, and that's only if we take back one of your iffy contracts. That'd give you guys a nice return for Gasol. You get more cap space as well as probably 5 of your top 6 guys in the long-run set (Lowry, Gay, Deng, Miller, Thabo) but stay bad enough in the short-run that Oden, Durant, or Noah are likely to be the sixth guy. That's a heck of a rebuilding option, especially when you consider you'll probably be under the cap this summer.

If I were a Memphis fan, I'd not want Thomas. He's given me the impression that he might not handle losing very well, and I wouldn't take that chance as a centrepiece of trading my best player.

And our pick seems to be in the 8-15 range probably, which is certainly nice, but if someone offered me two picks in the teens and Noc for Gasol, I'd probably say no.

Thing is, Gasol can complain, but winning cures all ills. And good teammates help winning. Next season they will get immediate help in the form of a high draft pick in a deep draft and the return of Lowry. Unless the deal is right, I'd just let him ***** for the rest of the season.

Bottom line deal from the Bulls is Deng and Thabo.


----------



## MikeDC

Supposely the Celts are the front runners with the Bullsin secon to get Pau. 

As a Bulls fan. I think Boston probably is *the* front runner. They could give up Jefferson and a couple of picks. I wouldn't trade Deng or Gordon for Jefferson I don't think, but he ain't no bum either.

The other thing is Theo Ratliff's contract. It's not expiring, but he's basically done through injury and insurance is paying 80% of the $17M or so he's owed the rest of this year and next. That means the actual tab for the Grizzlies would only be about $3.4M, spread out over this season and next. If they get Brown, they'd have to pay about $4M over the rest of this year.

So all things considered, getting Ratliff is probably as good, if not a better deal than getting Brown.

The Celtics' pick is currently tracking at #3, but it'd surely drop assuming they got Gasol. Still, it'd probably not be much worse off than the mid-teens even with the Celts' horrenous start.

I wouldn't be incredibly surprised if Ainge would take back one of their bad contracts either. I mean, he doesn't seem too averse to doing things like that.

And the Celts have (or ought to have) extreme desperation on their side. I wouln't be surprised to see a deal get done.

Celtics tade:
Ratliff, Scalabrine, Jefferson, Telfair, pick
Grizzlies trade:
Gasol, Cardinal, Stoudamire, Kinsey

The Celts made a run at it with:
1- Stoudamire, Rondo
2- Pierce, West
3- Wally, Green
4- Gasol, Cardinal
5- Perkins, Kandi


----------



## transplant

Hi gang. I'm a Bulls fan. Just visiting.

On the Bulls' board, talk about getting Gasol in a Bulls' uni has been hot and heavy. The original rumor was Gasol for Ben Gordon, Luol Deng and PJ Brown (expiring $8MM contract). Bulls' GM John Paxson, as well as the Bulls' board dumped all over that one. I agree. While you probably haven't seen it, Gordon has become a total stud this season. He's gone from being a special _talent_ to being a special _player_. Deng's progress hasn't been quite as spectacular as Gordon's, but it's been impressive. He's a 18-7 guy now and he's only 21. He is not, however, a "WOW" player. He's much more of a hard-working guy than an "athletic freak."

As good as Gasol is, and I think he's VERY good, he's not worth Gordon and Gasol...ain't happening.

Gasol is probably worth Gordon, but Bulls' fans overwhelmingly don't think so. Gordon, with his 25+ ppg performances is quickly becoming "untouchable" in Bulls fans minds. As good as Gordon is (and he is VERY good), if I'm West, I don't trade Gasol for Gordon and Brown's expiring contract. I'm old school...never trade big for small unless there's a significant talent difference (there isn't).

Deng is a wonderful young basketball player, but he's not an exciting basketball player. He needs very good players around him to make him very good. He could be an all star some day, but maybe not. IMO, he's not good enough to be the centerpiece in a trade that brings Gasol to Chicago, but as a Chicago fan, I wouldn't mind seeing this happen.

Some Bulls fans would like to get Gasol for Andres Nocioni (a crowd favorite...total hustle guy who can make the open 3), Chris Duhon (heady 6-0 PG) and Brown's expiring contract. I can't see West doing this and he shouldn't. Gasol's worth a lot more.

My advice to West and Grizz fans is to hold on to Gasol. The worst trade in the post-dynasty Bulls history sent a young, NBA-proven big man (Elton Brand) for the rights to draft a "freakish talent" in Tyson Chandler. It set the program back 4 years.

The Grizz obviously are going through a tough time right now. Even if Gasol wants to leave, keep him unless some team truly makes an "offer you can't refuse." Young 7-footers who can do it all aren'y very easy to replace.

Good luck.


----------



## Ballscientist

What did the Nuggets offer you?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

What about RJ and Kristic for Gasol and a 2nd rounder.


----------



## Cager

Since we don't know what the real communication has been between Gasol and West or what Memphis management thinks will happen to Gasol's motivation if they struggle next year also, we can only speculate. It is pretty clear that teams rarely get fair value, in current terms, when they trade a quality big man. If Memphis believes that keeping Gasol long term is not a viable option, then it is unlikely they can get as much for him as they can before this trading deadline. Trading him now would offer them the opportunity to get cap relief ( i.e. dumping someone in addition to Gasol), a young high potential player and a lottery draft pick. If Memphis waits, they may be able to get a higher quality player but they will lose the addirional cap relief benefit as well as a likely lottery pick. If you look at expiring contracts ( defined as someone you probably wouldn't resign) in 2008 , you'll see that there is nothing significant there. So the trade needs to be made now. The best trade option I see is trying to get the Bulls to take Cardenal and receive PJ Brown, Sweetney, Thomas and their #1 pick. I'm not sure if the Bulls would do that but I think that is the best Memphis can hope for. That would provide plenty of cap room, another potential star in Thomas and two lottery picks for this year's quality draft. I think if you give Jerry West those things Memhis could become a beast in a few years.

However, if there is a good chance that Memphis can keep Gasol happy, then I wouldn't trade him.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

SPIN DOCTOR said:


> Kirk Hinrich, Deng, + PJ Browns expiring as principals from Chicago
> 
> Pau + filler back to the Bulls
> 
> Its a reasonable start of a conversation
> 
> Kirk is going to have an awesome career and is still very young, Lu is averaging 18/7 this season and is on the edge of allstar consideration.
> 2 really good young players for a near star... additional picks and bodies to be added as needed.
> 
> Both teams get real value in return.


You're funny. Gasol isn't worth half of that. I wouldn't include Deng for sure, in ANY trade for Gasol. I wouldn't include Hinrich and the '07 1st either. We'd have been better off to have kept Tyson Chandler and not gotten PJ....that's basically like trading Tyson, Luol, Kirk, AND a high draft pick for PAU GASOL??? That's insane...that's 4 of 5 starters right there, for an over-rated, soft non-defensive big man. 

He scores good, rebounds ok, sucks on D, has no heart, and is soft. 

As far as some of the Grizz fans saying they'd be getting back lesser talent, etc, I'd take a team full of guys like ours who put forth 110% effort every night, than a team full of Gasols who quit when the going gets tough, and only put forth as much effort as they feel like putting forth.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR

DaBabyBullz said:


> You're Nope. Gasol isn't worth half of that. I wouldn't include Deng for sure, in ANY trade for Gasol. I wouldn't include Hinrich and the '07 1st either. We'd have been better off to have kept Tyson Chandler and not gotten PJ....that's basically like trading Tyson, Luol, Kirk, AND a high draft pick for PAU GASOL??? That's insane...that's 4 of 5 starters right there, for an over-rated, soft non-defensive big man.
> 
> He scores good, rebounds ok, sucks on D, has no heart, and is soft.
> 
> As far as some of the Grizz fans saying they'd be getting back lesser talent, etc, I'd take a team full of guys like ours who put forth 110% effort every night, than a team full of Gasols who quit when the going gets tough, and only put forth as much effort as they feel like putting forth.



Well I agree that I am alot of things. I have been a diehard Bulls fan for 25 years. I have seen or heard thousands of one sided comments and trade proposals over the years that would result in the Bulls winning a trade...guess what? Not a single time has this ever happened or the deal gone down as reported. I wish the Bulls could get a 26 yo 7 footer that has been an allstar for scrubs and picks, but color me skeptical as to the possibility of it actually happening.

Consider the situation, Pau is locked into a long term deal and would like to be moved to a contender. If we were in his situation, we could all feel the same way, but I too have a big issue with this attitude and lack of commitment to his team. Jerry West does not impress me as the type who will respond favorably to being pressured, by some young / dumb spoiled NBA nearstar. Will he respond by taking any deal that gets rid of the distraction, of course not, he has zero pressure to do so.

I consider Ben Gordon untouchable due to his ability to score when it matters most and finish games, this may be the toughest skillset to replace in the league today. I started the conversation with Kirk & Deng as principals from the Bulls side because that is where I GUESSED Jerry West would start, that does not make it the truth... only speculation from a fan! That does not mean that any deal would be based on those players but establish a starting point for further discussions.

My opinion as a Bulls fan:
The Bulls need Pau Gasol (you may feel otherwise).
Anything less than 2 good players will not get it done (you may feel otherwise)
Any trade that gets made will be hotly debated from both sides as to whether it was fair, and yes... who won in the deal.
The Bulls would win the East if they had Pau (you may feel otherwise).

But...you are a genius...I am but a humble idiot!


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Until Pau cam block a shot he can never really be a dominant big man.


----------



## cpawfan

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Until Pau cam block a shot he can never really be a dominant big man.


See boys and girls, it pays to check your facts before you post

Gasol is averaging 2.1 Blocks per game this season which would tie him for 9th in the NBA if he had played enough games.

For his career he has averaged 1.9 blocks per game


----------



## GNG

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Until Pau cam block a shot he can never really be a dominant big man.


Where's vincedunkedonzo1?


----------

